# Fish Biten Yet?



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

has anybody heard if the eyes have started to turn on, on Oahe, looking for some early water fish


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

Anybody been out this YEAR???


----------

